

EU launces flagship Sentinel Satellite project to monitor Earth - kp25
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-26875544

======
lutusp
The title of this submission: "EU launces flagship Sentinel Satellite project
to monitor Earth"

The title of the article: "EU launches flagship Sentinel satellite project to
monitor Earth"

Lately I've been seeing one of these every five minutes. Literacy is dead, and
so is text-based search.

